
Full Speed Ahead with HTTP/2 on Google Cloud Platform - waffle_ss
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2015/10/Full-Speed-Ahead-with-HTTP2-on-Google-Cloud-Platform.html
======
bsimpson
Isn't one of the big performance advantages of HTTP2 multiplexing/Server Push?
It'd be nice if they spent some time talking about how to take advantage of
those improvements on their platform.

Inside my request handler, I ought to be able to say "If you're on HTTP2, push
out these files:" and have AppEngine behave accordingly.

~~~
magicalist
multiplexing should be automatic, but prioritization and push are different,
obviously. Ilya Grigorik just tweeted[1] this project[2] for server push on
app engine.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/igrigorik/status/652267370241654784](https://twitter.com/igrigorik/status/652267370241654784)

[2] [https://github.com/GoogleChrome/http2push-
gae](https://github.com/GoogleChrome/http2push-gae)

~~~
rictic
Yep! One thing to note, the header is likely to change at some point from
X-Associated-Content to the emerging link preload standard (in-progress spec:
[https://w3c.github.io/preload/](https://w3c.github.io/preload/) )

------
erichate
still no support on cloudfront or elb on aws

~~~
rdl
Challenge for anyone supporting SPDY today (which has a lot more users) is
HTTP/2 and SPDY are somewhat incompatible, so you have to choose.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Isn't SPDY deprecated for HTTP/2 though?

~~~
boundlessdreamz
Yes. Even if they support SPDY it will be quite useful -
[http://caniuse.com/#search=spdy](http://caniuse.com/#search=spdy)

